# Angel"Cow" our Doelings Name



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Our family couldnt come up with a name that we all agreed on for our new Doeling. Its been two days since shes been born and weve been fighting about what suits her best. Then finally my sweet daughter did it for us  She walked out to see her this morning went to pet her and said sweet AngelCow "she swears she a cow,shes only 20 months old" and it hit us wel call her angel. So far weve all been calling her AngelCow though because it was so cute. So thats the name that stuck


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Angelcow! Love it


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Adorable pics & great name!


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

That is so cute!


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

Lol!! Sooo sweet!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

PERFECT name. Adorable, both your daughter and the goat.


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Thankyou guys  i thought it was a perfect fit. And with her being black and white she does sort of favor a cow


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Little AngelCow seems to be getting a cold  She sneezing and Coughing what do i do???


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

You can start with a shot of b complex, to boost her immune system.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

Have you taken her temp?


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

No its in the 80s we are in georgia. I havent taken her temperature,but i did start giving her B complex the day she was born


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I'd take her temp.


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Her temperature is 103. She seems fine all but the sneeze and cough i just worry cause shes a newborn.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

That's on the high end of normal. I would keep an eye on her temp (take it every hour or so) make sure she is staying hydrated. If it suddenly shoots up or down I would suspect pneumonia.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Well, if that's not the cutest way to get a name I don't know what is!!!


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Thankyou Chadwick i thought it was pretty cute. We had been trying so hard and she just said it so naturally like she knew that was it lol. And ok thankyou Scot il keep checking on her. How would i treat if it was pneumonia?


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

You would do antibiotics. We used Nuflor for our buck. I am not sure what the dosage would be for a little tiny kid.


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Ok thankyou.


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Little sweetie got all of daddy and nothing from mama


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

She's a Daddy's girl . I think the dad is prettier anyways....


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Hes got a mohawk  i think hes beautiful also i love the white.


----------



## shirley (Apr 11, 2014)

Running around and playing like a champ. She even tried eating mamas grain and minerals today


----------

